# Russian Tortoise HOW MUCH SHOULD I FEED



## Gymtimpro (Jan 12, 2017)

I have a Russian tortoise he is almost full grown male who loves his spring mix and picks out what he dosent love about it but he is always hungry i give him a handful or more a day and he is still hungry? how much should he get?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 12, 2017)

Place the food in his enclosure each morning for the day.
If it's all gone by the end of the day it wasn't enough.
if there is some left over, it was fine.
As long as he has room to exercise, he won't overeat.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2017)

Russian tortoises come from a land where food is very scarce. They have to wander far and wide on a daily basis (this is why they need a very large habitat) just to find enough food for that day. They are hard-wired to wander and to eat. So he really doesn't know when to stop.

Tidgy's Dad has given you good advice, but the important part of it, "As long as he has room to exercise..."


----------



## Gymtimpro (Jan 12, 2017)

He walks around his enclosure most of the time but ok ill give him some more food from now on


----------



## GingerLove (Jan 12, 2017)

My tortoise doesn't have enough room as she would in the wild, and therefore i limit her food to once per day and maybe a snack. She will literally eat forever if I keep giving her food I think!!


----------



## TammyJ (Jan 19, 2017)

What is in the "Spring Mix" that he gets every day?


----------



## Merilyn (Tortoise lover) (Oct 13, 2017)

> What is in the "Spring Mix" that he gets every day?


There are a variety of fresh vegetables in the Spring Mix that your tort will love and the good part about it is that it doesn't have any Spinach or Kale.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 13, 2017)

If you think you're not feeding enough, feed more. Your tort is depending on you for food, water, warmth, housing. Id suggest additionsl food.


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 13, 2017)

Merilyn (Tortoise lover) said:


> There are a variety of fresh vegetables in the Spring Mix that your tort will love and the good part about it is that it doesn't have any Spinach or Kale.


Wait... tortoises like kale. I thought it was good for them? Spinach is for sure a no-no though.


----------



## Merilyn (Tortoise lover) (Oct 16, 2017)

> Wait... tortoises like kale. I thought it was good for them? Spinach is for sure a no-no though.


Yeah they like kale but some sources say that kale contains a substance called "goitrogens" which can affect thyroid function, but will only effect ur tort if you feed them too much. Some sources say that kale is ok but better safe than sorry. You can probably feed them kale like once or twice a week but not often.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 16, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> Wait... tortoises like kale. I thought it was good for them? Spinach is for sure a no-no though.



Kale may be fed in moderation 
See: http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=529&c=8#.WeWl1djTWEc

Spinach is a TTT Do Not Feed
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=608&c=8#.WeWl_tjTWEc

As ever, search on The Tortoise Table Plant Database for suitability to feed. They err on the side of caution, but that isn't a problem in my mind... and they also are saying for Testudo/Sulcata/Leopard which have low sugar and low protein diets, so Red Foot owners need to read why they recommend not feeding something as it may not apply to them. 
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/


----------

